# Spousal support?



## WickedDragon (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello,

I've been married for close to 10 months and filed for a divorce nearly 3 weeks ago. I am the sole bread winner, home maker, and basically do everything in and outside of the house, while my soon to be ex sits at home all day, except for when he's in school. He's got one year left to complete his degree. He attends school 2 days a week and has refused to obtain full or part-time work, including turning down offers and interviews. 

What is the proabability I will have to pay spousal support? Please let me know what other details I can provide to help facilitate a better answer. 

Thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paperclip (Feb 24, 2011)

1 year marriage? Very slim chance you will have to pay.


----------



## WickedDragon (Feb 20, 2011)

paperclip said:


> 1 year marriage? Very slim chance you will have to pay.


 Not even a year of marriage. But get this, he contacted my lawyer asking for 1 year spousal support, rent money, and to pay his back child support. But on the same token, he wants to stay married, and will do anything. We tried marriage counseling back in January and after 2 sessions, he was done with the therapist and never found another.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

WD, depending on the amount he is really after, especially if its a petty amount and just the principle, you could also consider just paying it to be done with it. (just saying it may be easier and less stressful for you to not drag this on - though honestly I don't think he should really be entitled to anything, he is a deadbeat).


----------



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

You wouldn't be responsible for his child support. It would be unlikely you would have to support him. He would have to prove that he's incapable of getting a job and that he's a full-time student. Neither is the case, really. Unless he can convince the court that he wasn't expected to work until he completed school, he's out of luck.


----------

